# np 203 vs np205 transfer case



## chevy lady (Jan 11, 2001)

I just purchased this great truck. The problem is I believe I have a turbo 350 NP 203 transfer case. But I can only shift into L loc or H Loc when I am in park. I have read a couple articles that have stated that is typical for an NP 205 but nothing that supports the same for the np203. In addition, is this typical for the np203? I have a 1977 Scottsdale with a 6" suspension lift and 35"x12.5 tires. Could there be an additional problem or is it user malfunction?


----------



## 4x4k20 (Dec 3, 2000)

YOUR TRUCK HAS THE 203 TRANSFER CASE IT PROBALY HAS HAD A PART TIME KIT INSTALLED IN THE TRANSFER CASE THIS ONLY ALLLOWS YOU TO HAVE 4LOW LOCK AND 4HI LOCK WITH THE LOCKING HUBS ENGAGED 4HI IS 2 WHEEL DRIVE FOR NORMAL DRIVING ALSO YOU SHOULD HAVE 4LOW 2 WHEEL DRIVE THE 205 CASE JUST HAS 4LOW. NEUTRAL. 4 HI PLAY WITH IT YOU WILL FIGURE IT OUT


----------



## tux (Nov 22, 2000)

*203/205*

chevy lady;
the 205 is not recomended to be shifted on the fly so you may have to put it in park. go to Chuck's parts I.D. on the home page and see if you can I.D. your transfer case.
tonight i posted almost the same question.
TRANSFER CASE I.D.
hope this helps.
TUX


----------

